# Good article on Lepto



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

&#8230;and why vaccination isn't a good idea.

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...gn=20140910Z1&et_cid=DM55339&et_rid=653317614


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

This is a good article Karen. Even better is the link to an article within this article written by Patricia Jordan D.V.M. She says a lot, but to me the most important thing she says is that our own dogs that are being vaccinated for Lepto can and do actually shed the bacteria and therefore are spreading the disease.

Another valuable point to this is that Lepto is very treatable and the vaccine does very little to prevent it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yea. I also find it very alarming that dogs who are vaccinated are shoing kidney disease later in life!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow the best part is Dr. Jordan's article which is linked to within. Very interesting indeed. I saw recently that there was an outbreak of Leptospirosis in eastern Canada, and a subsequent push toward vaccination. But it seems like the vaccination isn't so great anyway. I ended up getting one dose of it for Archer after scaremongering/marketing at a crappy vet office, but the next vet I took him to didn't recommend it and I don't think I will be giving it to him in the future either.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great article. My guys have been swimming in pond and streams since wee pups…..I always keep a close eye on them though. They go to the vet if they so much as sneeze LOL


----------

